# homemade knife jigs



## PorknBeans

for those of you wondering, i took the instructions on how to make some cool jigs off another forum....you have to register to look at it online so i copied and pasted it here so yall didnt have to do the whole login routine :thumbsup:

-Vince



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought folks might enjoy a basic how-to on making ‘knife jigs'. Making these jigs ain’t rocket science, and anyone can make some. But they do catch fish plenty good, so you might want to give it a try. 

That's right, cheap tableware isn't just for picnics anymore. I’ve been making and fishing these jigs since about 1994, and they catch all sorts of fish. Initially, I used them for toothy tropical species like sierra mackerel, Pacific and Great barracuda, snapper, and pargo; but also snook, roosterfish, all manner of jacks, etc. In our waters they put the big hurt on tuna, rockfish, lings and cabs, and they’d probably work great for salmon jigging-- if anyone does that any more. Some of them even swim just like a krocodile, although that hardly seems possible at first glance. I use 'em for both casting and vertical jigging. 

First thing to do, is to head down and raid the local thrift store or Salvation Army store. They’ll have a couple boxes full of old stainless tableware. Price will run from 5 cents to 25 cents a piece. Generally, the best stuff for making jigs is gonna be tableknives or butterknives that have heavy, undecorated handles. I have seen some tableknives that had a nice hammered finish and even a scale finish, so get whatever looks good to you. Spoons and forks usually have much lighter handles, so you want nice, big tableknives. I also only select the knives with handles that will require a minimum amount of work to turn them into a jig. Almost anything can be turned into a lure…… if you put enough work into it. That’s not what this is about. We’re looking for something that’s easy to turn into gear to kill fish with. Tableknife handles are already sorta ‘baitfish-shaped’, so turning them into an implement of fish-killing destruction is a pretty straight-forward endeavor. A few examples of tableware with a high-level of fish-killing potential are pictured below.



Getting started.......

OK, now that you’ve got your mits on a handful of raw material, the next step is to drill a few holes. If the knife edge is even a little bit sharp, cover the edge with a piece of duct tape before drilling. Wear eye protection! Secure the knife in a vice, or clamp it down to the bench with C-clamps. Use a sharp 1/8” ‘split-point’ bit, put a drop of oil on the tip, use plenty of steady pressure and drill slow. For the hard-of-learning, I’ll say that again: drill slow. If you try to crank up the rpm’s when drilling stainless, you’ll just dull and ruin the drill bit-- and you’ll make yourself frustrated and generally grumpy. Slow gets it. The Vermont American "XTEND" bits available at OSH are heap big juju for drilling stainless. Drill the holes before you cut the blade off, it just works easier that way. I often drill the hole for the hook on the very base of the blade itself-- that way I only have to drill through about 1/16” of metal there, and it makes cutting off the blade just that much easier too. I use a variable speed electric hand drill. If you have a drill press, so much the better.

If you run into a piece of exceptionally hard stainless tableware that resists drilling or even sawing, heat the spot you want to drill/saw through to an orange glow with a propane torch. Let it cool slowly, and it'll be soft enough to drill easily.

With the holes drilled, the second step is to lop off the blades. Just clamp the handle securely in a vice, and cut the blade off with a sharp 32tpi hacksaw. Again, a drop of oil on the sawblade will make the cutting easier. Try to make the cut about 1/16” to no more than an 1/8” from the hole. That’s pretty much all there is to say about that. 


Profiling...... no, it's a good thing....

Step three is to round off the ends, and give the chunk of steel it's 'baitfish' profile. An abrasive-disc grinder, abrasive-belt grinder, or bench-grinder with stones makes short work of this. Keep a cup of water handy to cool down the steel when it gets hot, and please don't grind your fingers down to nubbins. For the hard-of-learning, this is where I have to repeat the order to *wear eye protection*, goddammit! 

Or you can actually round the ends with a file, if you know what you're about. I grind the ends down to about 1/16” from the holes, and then round ‘em off. If you leave the holes any more than about 1/16" from the edge, you'll have trouble putting split rings on. 

After grinding the edges to the profile I want, I usually hit the ends quickly with a file to remove any burrs or sharp edges, and call it good.

Pretty much there......

At this point, if you add hooks, you can fish ‘em. If you want to shine ‘em up a bit, you can polish the jigs with some 400 grit wet/dry paper. I usually do, but that’s just me, and you sure don’t need to polish these jigs mirror-bright to catch fish. If you have a buffing wheel in your shop or garage, you can polish them up easy-peasy, you lucky bastard. Otherwise, it's mano-a-sandpaper for the rest of us.

OK, add a couple split rings and a hook, and you’re set for fishing. I don’t try to make my jigs “fancy”, but I like ‘em to have a lot of flash, so I usually put some prism tape on there. This as well, is optional. Looking at my knife jigs, you can see that I like both chartreuse and silver prism a lot. Those colors work for me, so I just keep using them. Use what you like and works best for you. You may find that knife jigs embossed with pretty flower designs work best for you............ not that there's anything wrong with that. Cabela's has rolls of high-quality prism scale tape for cheap-- check the "Tackle Craft" section. Or if you're the instant-gratification type, and who isn't, click here: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0053541320042a&navCount=1&podId=0053541&parentId=cat20360&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20360&catalogCode=IJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20360&hasJS=true

You'll have to excuse some of these pics, I seem to be learning-disabled myself when it comes to taking photos of really shiny things.


Whew! Break time!

That’s it, you’re all done. Snap your suspenders, have a beer and sit back and congratulate yourself on the magnificence of your handiwork! Yup, you done good. Folks will applaud your labors, you'll feel right proud, and fish will die........ or swim to die another day. Ahhh, the world is your oyster.

Pictured below are some of the jigs I’ve hacked out of thrift store stainless tableware. I like to put a welded ring on the nose, so you might notice that. Some of them have large circle hooks on there. I use those for lings, as the c-hook won’t snag the reef, but does snag the lings and rockfish. Works like a charm. Some of the jigs have a small ‘flipper’ blade attached to the split ring by the hook-- makes for a little more movement and sound. You can even go really disco and tie some flashabou or tinsel on those hooks to spice things up to your preferred level of spiciness.

Hope you enjoyed the tutorial and the pics, and I hope you make some killer thrift-store knife jigs. Good luck, and good fishing.


----------



## PorknBeans

more pics


----------



## PorknBeans

and more pics


----------



## lastcast

P&B, have you used these yet? If so what for and how deep? Reason for questioning is they're usually pretty light, and also using split rings for attaching hooks. Something to look at is how the verical jigs are rigged. Use a split ring to attach a solid ring and tie the leader and hook on the solid ring. That way all the pulling force is on the solid ring. Just a thought. Skip


----------



## saltwater redneck

headed to the goodwill right now .:thumbup:


----------



## PorknBeans

lastcast said:


> P&B, have you used these yet? If so what for and how deep? Reason for questioning is they're usually pretty light, and also using split rings for attaching hooks. Something to look at is how the verical jigs are rigged. Use a split ring to attach a solid ring and tie the leader and hook on the solid ring. That way all the pulling force is on the solid ring. Just a thought. Skip


yes i do the hooks on these just like a butterfly jig and sometimes i keep the blade on them and just drill through the blade...same hook set up as a butterfly jig...i used them in over 100ft of water to jig for amberjack and had good luck with them...but in making my own direct hook to splitring connection, i put about 5" of that green sun glass tubing over the hook leader and put the hook through that...almost like one of those Cuda lures


----------



## flappininthebreeze

That is cool. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## osborne311

I do not believe those things work! You will have to take me out on your boat to your super secret fishing spots and let me land some fish before I will believe you! :shifty:

I like yours better - the whole butter knife just looks better.


----------



## saltwater redneck

PorknBeans said:


> and more pics


 ok how did you get the solid rings on the jigs ?


----------



## PorknBeans

saltwater ******* said:


> ok how did you get the solid rings on the jigs ?


just noticed that...those arent my pics...i just use the split rings tho....i think he has the single rings that are super heavy duty and you gotta bend them open and closed with pliers


----------



## Bikini Bottom

*Headline for newspaper*

Soon to be headline in News Journal... Local Restaurants with Knife Shortage


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

In the last paragraph of original post, he states: "I like to put a welded ring on the nose, so you might notice that." But I don't see a weld.

May have to add a barrel swivle and slip weight to get to depth. I like the idea of having the load on the front eye, along w/ the hook.

Looks great, thanks much for sharing. Oh, that whole knife setup could work to knock 'em out, or cut 'em up, if they don't bite.   That's some real culinary skills there!


----------



## sandman770

Thanks for the tutorial--going to the flea market right now! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gaff

Just got back from the Water Front Mission and I scored 4 for $1. 
Going to make some in the afternoon, just need some split rings.
Thank you for the idea, great way to save money.


----------



## lobsterman

Ah the old Humboltd tuna forum jig post. Good job.


----------



## Trophyhusband

I made a few tonight. I have a friend coming from New Orleans to fish with me so I made a jig just for him. I call it "The Tiger".


----------



## MrPhoShiz

NICE im making a few as we speak. gonna order the tape here soon and maybe have them ready for the next trip


----------



## Trophyhusband

I found a place online called Jann's Netcraft. I got a crap load of stuff for a little over $20. Here's a couple others I built tonight.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

LOL that spoon should be EPIC i see that catching alot of fish


----------



## Trophyhusband

I would love it if that caught a fish, but the thing I really want to produce a fish is one I call "Sponge Bob". It's a kingfish duster I made by cutting thin strips of a deflated mylar balloon from my son's birthday party.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Your LSU jigs have shown me the way, i will be making UF jigs...


----------



## osborne311

You gotta let us know if that spoon produces. I found some old butter knives that are all metal but the handles are hollow. Working on smelting some lead into those hollows. If this works as good as I hope with the extra weight, etc. I am going to be on a mission to find more of those knives. lol


----------



## Trophyhusband

osborne311 said:


> Working on smelting some lead into those hollows.


I've thought about doing that too. What I'm wondering is how they will hold up. I don't think the hollow ones are stainless so the may be one time use jigs. Then again, they don't rust when they are left in the sink for a couple days so they might work.


----------



## osborne311

Trophyhusband said:


> I've thought about doing that too. What I'm wondering is how they will hold up. I don't think the hollow ones are stainless so the may be one time use jigs. Then again, they don't rust when they are left in the sink for a couple days so they might work.


The ones I am working on are aluminum. They are light as heck and would not work on their own but due to the hollow handle I think I can put about 6 oz. of lead in them. Have a play set to put together this weekend but hope to work on this later in the week. I will post a thread on here with success / fail.


----------



## FenderBender

Guys, if you find your knife jigs are too light weight, try making a copy of some of your store bought vertical jigs. 

Use body filler (Bondo) and pour about 2 inches in a smooth plastic container slightly larger than your jig. Spray WD 40 on this container before you put the bondo in some you can separate it from the container. As the Bondo begins to set, press your jig you want to copy (again sprayed with WD40) halfway down into the mold and let it set up hard.

When hard, spray the entire top of the hardened bondo with wd40 and leaving the jig in place, pour another 2 inches of Bondo on top of the jig and existing mold half. When it sets up, you should be able to pull everything apart and have 2 separate molds. 

Use a dremel tool or file and create a pour spout into you molds. Put a piece of bent wire or an old hook shank with the eye poking out in the mold and clamp it on all 4 corners with C clamps. Pour the molten lead down the spout and you will have nice copies of good jigs, with proper weight.

I have done this many times and had good results. They don't look great, but they work amazing! Just as good as the real thing. Hope this helps. Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## osborne311

Dammit - now I have to change gears! That was a great post fenderbender. Thank you!!


----------



## BigSlick

wow. that's some real mcguiver-esq stuff right there. getting excited but i've always had problems finding lead. my dad used to go around and ask tire shops for their old lead but i just can't get myself to do that.


----------



## Trophyhusband

MrPhoShiz said:


> Your LSU jigs have shown me the way, i will be making UF jigs...


the LSU jig worked pretty well. I bet you could use any color you want and they would produce.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I need to make some or buy some. what weight do you all recommend for fishing around here i know it depends on the current but just a general eight will work
thank you


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Uhhhhh I have no idea where all our butter knifes are???:whistling:


----------



## Trophyhusband

oxbeast1210 said:


> I need to make some or buy some. what weight do you all recommend for fishing around here i know it depends on the current but just a general eight will work
> thank you


The knives I used weight 3 1/4 oz. The wind was pushing me pretty fast, but the fish didn't seem to care that the jig was moving at quite an angle. One thing I was doing though dropping down as the boat was still moving upwind a little.by the time the boat began moving back down wind I was usually on the bottom (about 105 feet deep). This probably wouldn't work as well though if multiple people were fishing since the boat swings around as the wind catches it and pushed it back downwind. It would likely end in tangles. A couple other things I did was back troll and throw out a drift sock. Back trolling works with multiple fishermen, but you really have to trust them to pay attention so there lines don't get in the prop. The drift sock was a pain in the butt alone, but another crew member to take charge of pulling it in and deploying it would probably make it the best choice if I'm drifting that fast again.

Of course you could anchor as well. I've done a lot of that, but I'm finding that as I learn more it's becoming more trouble than it's worth. It is a lot more relaxing for the captain though.


----------



## oxbeast1210

That makes sense trophyhusband thank you. i just found a bunch of old silverware in my garage 

have you tried the spoon yet? wondering if it produced.
thanks
Oscar
I need to go out with you and millertime so i can learn how its done!


----------



## Trophyhusband

Even though the spoon was heavier than the knives, it took forever to get to the bottom. Millertime brought in 3 or 4 AJ's on the knife during the time I worked the spoon. I had zero bites.


----------



## osborne311

Ox, I am getting ready to start building some jigs also. Have some different ideas but I have a drill press in the garage off quintette - if you need to use it for yours let me know.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I found some stainless knifes in a junk box a long with a few extra heavy letter opening knifes. Can't wait to make a few!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks osborne might take you up on that .


----------



## Trophyhusband

My wife informed me that about a year ago she bought a 104 piece silverware set she found on sale somewhere. It's a nice set. I suggested that we put it into service and retire our old set, but she said no. I'll have to work on her some more because the knifes are 4 3/8 ounces, a full 1 1/8 ounce heavier than the knives I've been using.


----------



## BullyARed

Oh Oh! The wife is looking for her knives! run run run... Good idea!


----------



## Trophyhusband

My new arsenal.


----------



## oxbeast1210

damn trophy how much?! lol they look pro


----------



## sandman770

Trophyhusband said:


> My new arsenal.


 
Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trophyhusband

oxbeast1210 said:


> damn trophy how much?! lol they look pro


I've got about $1.85 into the whole plain knives but that's because I paid $1.06 (with tax) for the knives. The whole ones don't take much time either. The other ones have one less hook and split ring, but have the reflective tape. They take significantly longer to make.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Very impressive they look really good. I got me some knifes but don't have the right tools .


----------



## Trophyhusband

I've got the tools but I'm low on beer.:drink:


----------



## oxbeast1210

I think I can help with your problem .Pm me what your preferred beverage is and contact info .
Thanks 
Oscar


----------



## PorknBeans

wow those are some sweet looking jigs!!!! i gotta make more im running low!!


----------



## Trophyhusband

PorknBeans said:


> wow those are some sweet looking jigs!!!! i gotta make more im running low!!


Thanks. Hopefully these will last me a while.


----------



## deersniper270

Fenderbender, how do you melt your lead? What tools do you use? Can you make a video or post some pics of your technique the next time you do it? I'd really like to try this!


----------



## osborne311

oxbeast1210 said:


> damn trophy how much?! lol they look pro


Yep Ox those look amazing. Ok forget my drill press, lets just pitch in together and get a keg and head over to trophies shop!

Gonna look silly dragging a keg and a bunch of silverware up the drive! lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Lmao haha


----------



## Trophyhusband

osborne311 said:


> Gonna look silly dragging a keg and a bunch of silverware up the drive! lol


Wouldn't look silly to me.:thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Sounds like a silverware party to me!


----------



## osborne311

Just scored a bunch of really heavy butter knives off ebay for cheap. As soon as they get here I will bring them over and see what we can do. Of course I will bring beer - I will bring store bought and some of my own brew.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Dang how can I compete with that lol . I'm just bringing bud light .
When will yours be here Osborne? I'm trying to go tomorrow if you get em by then we can carpool n split gas...


----------



## CurDog

Dammit man, that is insanely ingenious.


----------



## deersniper270

I just googled homemade knife jigs and this forum tops the page lol teaching the world! Also if you go to images, some of yalls jigs are featured there. Dad said something about my grandma may have a stash somewhere guess I'll be paying them a visit lol


----------



## osborne311

Mine probably will not be here until later in the week but I am not opposed to stealing a couple from the kitchen and going anyhow. I want to see that shop and the rod building jig he is working on anyhow. Just give me a call or text tomorrow mid morning and we can work something out Ox.


----------



## Trophyhusband

osborne311 said:


> Mine probably will not be here until later in the week but I am not opposed to stealing a couple from the kitchen and going anyhow. I want to see that shop and the rod building jig he is working on anyhow. Just give me a call or text tomorrow mid morning and we can work something out Ox.


I sure hope you aren't disappointed. The shop is pretty small. The jig is getting pretty cool though. I've got some knives that are a little too light of AJ jigs, but maybe we can make some sort if trolling lures with them. I trolled one of my AJ jigs today and picked up a bonita. That isn't saying much though, I thing you can troll a crushed beer can with a dull hook and pick up a bonita.


----------



## osborne311

lol on the beer can for bobo's. I bet we can come up with a way to add lead / weight to these things. Just have to drink enough beer and bs enough and I am sure we can figure it out.


----------



## lastcast

Fill em with regular copper BB's, it'll make em rattle.


----------



## osborne311

That is a great idea if they were hollow. The hollow ones are hard to find but that is a really good idea for those. See Lastcast must be drinking! lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Trophyhusband thank you for having me over today . Learned alot, looking to make more in the near future . I'm going to do what u said with the light stuff and try to make inshore setups . Hoping to get reds and Spanish like you said.


----------



## deersniper270

Nice Ox! The designs on the handle are cool!


----------



## BigSlick

anybody got a trick for getting these split rings on without bending them so badly that they don't come back together. i have the 10mm ones and its a pain it the ass to get them on without bending the crap out of them on the fat ends of the knifes. I was thinking of either buying bigger rings or drilling the holes as close to the edge as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trophyhusband

A couple things can help. You can grind the ends so that it's a little thinner. You can also drill the hole close to the end. Before drilling make sure you use a center punch to mark the spot you are going to drill so the drill bit doesn't walk around on you.


----------



## Trophyhusband

oxbeast1210 said:


> Trophyhusband thank you for having me over today . Learned alot, looking to make more in the near future . I'm going to do what u said with the light stuff and try to make inshore setups . Hoping to get reds and Spanish like you said.


You're welcome. Make sure you post up pics.


----------



## Trophyhusband

I have a ton of friends in Louisiana so I made them the "Who Dat". The fleur de lis was a huge pain to make though so this will be a one of a kind jig. I put this up on facebook and almost immediately someone requested a Kentucky Wildcat jig.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice


----------



## PorknBeans

wow those are sweet!!!!!


----------



## bjones20

Every hole I drill my drill bit is dull and no good. I'm using stainless steel drill bit. Any suggestions? Also I can't seem to find good heavy knife. Any one know where to go?


----------



## lobsterman

Cobalt bit.


----------



## oxbeast1210

We had trouble drilling mine so we resorted to heating it first then it was easy to drill.


----------



## bjones20

Its dewalt cobalt bit. Were y'all drilling while it was hot?


----------



## Trophyhusband

I'm not sure what the problem was. I drilled a ton of holes with no problems and now for some reason I can't drill through the blades, even with a new bit. I'm able to drill through the handle though. It doesn't make any sense to me. Heating the knife with a propane torch works, but pretty much ruins the bit in just a couple holes and the you have to buff out the discolored metal.


----------



## bjones20

Trophyhusband said:


> I'm not sure what the problem was. I drilled a ton of holes with no problems and now for some reason I can't drill through the blades, even with a new bit. I'm able to drill through the handle though. It doesn't make any sense to me. Heating the knife with a propane torch works, but pretty much ruins the bit in just a couple holes and the you have to buff out the discolored metal.


Same thing with me I don't understand.


----------



## cone

If the steel is hardened you'll have to anneal it first. Test it with a file. If the file doesn't cut easily but slides off then heat it up to cherry red and stick it into some dry sand to cool slowly. It should be easy to drill after it cools.


----------



## Trophyhusband

cone said:


> If the steel is hardened you'll have to anneal it first. Test it with a file. If the file doesn't cut easily but slides off then heat it up to cherry red and stick it into some dry sand to cool slowly. It should be easy to drill after it cools.


I'm going to give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## PorknBeans

cone said:


> If the steel is hardened you'll have to anneal it first. Test it with a file. If the file doesn't cut easily but slides off then heat it up to cherry red and stick it into some dry sand to cool slowly. It should be easy to drill after it cools.


+1 ........has any one found butter knives that are larger than the standard kitchen knife? or maybe a little heavier?


----------



## Trophyhusband

I got some from Target that were 4 ounces. It was around $9 for 6 of them though. The ones I fished today were 3 ounces and I was able to get them to the bottom in 150' of water.


----------



## bjones20

They have 4 ounce at target? I need to go check them out. Trophy where are up buying the reflective tape from?


----------



## Trophyhusband

I got some from Cabelas, some from Janns Netcraft, and I got some from another lure making website that I can't remember the name of. The stuff is pretty inexpensive. Just google prism tape and a ton of sites pop up.


----------



## lobsterman

http://www.barlowstackle.com/Fishing-Lure-Tape-C133.aspx


----------



## Trophyhusband

lobsterman said:


> http://www.barlowstackle.com/Fishing-Lure-Tape-C133.aspx


Thanks for that link. I had a blade come off one jig and I had another one come off the swivel. I got a good solid bite and I thought something toothy had cut me off. I reeled in and found the swivel was the only thing left. I started bringing the jigs all the way in before every drop to check that the swivel or blade wasn't working it's way into the split ring. I think I'll try the oval split rings and see if that helps. Other things I can do is make sure the holes and close to the ends of the jigs so that the ring doesn't have to be split so much and will remain tighter, and maybe make the holes a little bigger I think a solid ring would work too, but I haven't found them inexpensive enough.


----------



## bjones20

Trophyhusband said:


> Thanks for that link. I had a blade come off one jig and I had another one come off the swivel. I got a good solid bite and I thought something toothy had cut me off. I reeled in and found the swivel was the only thing left. I started bringing the jigs all the way in before every drop to check that the swivel or blade wasn't working it's way into the split ring. I think I'll try the oval split rings and see if that helps. Other things I can do is make sure the holes and close to the ends of the jigs so that the ring doesn't have to be split so much and will remain tighter, and maybe make the holes a little bigger I think a solid ring would work too, but I haven't found them inexpensive enough.


I found heavy duty split rings in multiple sizes in a bass pro catiloge. They were not expensive


----------



## Trophyhusband

I've been using number 7 split rings from Bass Pro, but something obviously has to change. I used smaller split rings on some of my first jigs. I made the holes really close too the ends of the jigs by grinding away a lot of the metal at the end of the jig. I was successful doing it that way more often than trying to get the hole drilled that close to the edge. I didn't have a problem with anything working its way out of the split rings, but I did have a fish pull the split ring open. I guess I could try the smaller ones again and just make sure to buy rings that have a sufficient weight rating. Many don't have a weight rating.


----------



## Gaff

I just bought some prism tape at hobby lobby in pcola. Just a little bigger than 1sq ft and I picked up 3 different types (will post pictures later). I just finished one and it looks good, curious to see how it holds up. Going fishing in the am so when I get back I'll post up results. Each piece was 1.99 but they had them marked down 50% off.


----------



## grey ghost

awsome job!!


----------



## lobsterman

Trophyhusband said:


> I've been using number 7 split rings from Bass Pro, but something obviously has to change. I used smaller split rings on some of my first jigs. I made the holes really close too the ends of the jigs by grinding away a lot of the metal at the end of the jig. I was successful doing it that way more often than trying to get the hole drilled that close to the edge. I didn't have a problem with anything working its way out of the split rings, but I did have a fish pull the split ring open. I guess I could try the smaller ones again and just make sure to buy rings that have a sufficient weight rating. Many don't have a weight rating.


 
Are you tying straight to the split ring? If so use a heavy duty split ring to attach the jig and tie an assist to a solid ring that way you are pulling straight from the line to the solid ring and directly opposite is the assist hook with fish on the other end. All the split ring does is attach the jig then.


----------



## Trophyhusband

I'm putting a swivel on the split ring and tying my main line to that. I tried tying an assist hook to the swivel using doubled 85 pound braid, but it broke the first time I hooked into a fish.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Also, I have hooks on the bottoms of all my jigs.


----------



## lastcast

You should attach the assist and leader to the solid ring. The split only holds the jig on.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40637&stc=1&d=1328999559


----------



## Trophyhusband

lastcast said:


> You should attach the assist and leader to the solid ring. The split only holds the jig on.
> 
> Problem with that is my jigs all have hooks on the opposite end of the jig than the main line. I could remove the blade and put an assist hook and solid ring on, but then the cost starts to creep up.


----------



## lobsterman

Trophyhusband said:


> lastcast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should attach the assist and leader to the solid ring. The split only holds the jig on.
> 
> Problem with that is my jigs all have hooks on the opposite end of the jig than the main line. I could remove the blade and put an assist hook and solid ring on, but then the cost starts to creep up.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you will need to start building your own solid rings, because the split rings will fail all the time when that much pressure is applied to them. make your own rings and weld them shut on the jig.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trophyhusband

I'm down with trying that. How do I do it? I can figure out how to make the rings, but how do I make the weld?


----------



## lobsterman

Trophyhusband said:


> I'm down with trying that. How do I do it? I can figure out how to make the rings, but how do I make the weld?


Now that I could not tell you. I know someone who makes their own but not exactly sure how.


----------



## SoCal619

So had to go shopping with wifey today cuz my boats getting serviced and figured since I was out, why not turn this lemon into some gold. So I gathered my materials and after a day of shopping and less than 5 minutes of labor, here's what I came up with...










Hopefully these things hold up well, even though I think their a little on the light side in terms of weight, cuz I got enough material to make about 50 more of these. Any critiques or ideas for improvement will be welcomed since this was my first crack at making these gems.


----------



## oxbeast1210

How strong is the split ring looks a bit thin just wondering


----------



## lobsterman

SoCal619 said:


> So had to go shopping with wifey today cuz my boats getting serviced and figured since I was out, why not turn this lemon into some gold. So I gathered my materials and after a day of shopping and less than 5 minutes of labor, here's what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these things hold up well, even though I think their a little on the light side in terms of weight, cuz I got enough material to make about 50 more of these. Any critiques or ideas for improvement will be welcomed since this was my first crack at making these gems.


Ajs and scamp will hit it just like it is but if you wanted to you could add some prism tape and jazz em up a bit. They are indeed light, and yes the split rings look alittle light too.


----------



## SoCal619

I'm using #4 split rings, I thought about buying bigger ones because the bass pro has some but the metal looked just as thick as these, just a larger diameter loop. Do you think I'd be better off with those?


----------



## Trophyhusband

SoCal619 said:


> I'm using #4 split rings, I thought about buying bigger ones because the bass pro has some but the metal looked just as thick as these, just a larger diameter loop. Do you think I'd be better off with those?


Probably, but you want to make sure that whatever you buy has a strength rating on the package so you know what you are getting.


----------



## kanaka

What about silver soldering the split rings solid? http://www.gswagner.com/misc/silversolder.html

Here's what happens when a split ring really gets stressed....










http://www.gswagner.com/misc/silversolder.html


----------



## Trophyhusband

It wouldn't hurt to try it and do a little testing. The test that he did in your link doesn't tell us a whole lot. 23 1/4 pounds of force four inches out and pulling perpendicular to the solder joint isn't anything like the forces on a ring. 

I just had another thought too. The split rings I've got are plenty strong enough. The problem is when the thin blade or swivel works it's way into the split. Maybe a little solder on the split ring would be the easiest solution. Even with a solid ring, there has to be a swivel. When jigging, the blade spins around the jig. I may be able to to this with regular solder.


----------



## Trophyhusband

kanaka said:


> What about silver soldering the split rings solid?


I guess great minds think alike.:thumbup:


----------



## Trophyhusband

Ok, I just tried it and it didn't work. I used solder for electronics, and solder for plumbing. I tried with a soldering iron and I tried with a propane torch. I used flux. I couldn't get the solder to bond to the split ring. Maybe the silver solder would work though.


----------



## lobsterman

Tig weld them then clean the weld with acid and polish make your ring out of 2,5-3mm stainless thicker gauge the easier to weld also nice to tie leader on to . 
send me your postal address again please .


----------



## kanaka

lobsterman said:


> Tig weld them then clean the weld with acid and polish make your ring out of 2,5-3mm stainless thicker gauge the easier to weld also nice to tie leader on to .
> .


If one has access to a TIG excellent!!!! I think the minimum charge at a welding shop is going to put a buzzkill on the cheap jigs idea tho.


----------



## lobsterman

kanaka said:


> If one has access to a TIG excellent!!!! I think the minimum charge at a welding shop is going to put a buzzkill on the cheap jigs idea tho.


Ah shucks, I figured everyone had one stuffed in a corner of their garage.


----------



## kanaka

Mine is on order after I hit the lotto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman

kanaka said:


> Mine is on order after I hit the lotto!! :thumbsup:


Then you can make us poor smoes all the welded solid rings we want ey?


----------



## kanaka

10-4 no charge.....


----------



## lobsterman

kanaka said:


> 10-4 no charge.....


Can we go jigging on your new yacht too?


----------



## bjones20

Do they have the prism tape at bass pro?


----------



## PorknBeans

http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/124842202/Drained_battery_scrap_lead_scrap.html

i figured if we all chip in this would save us a lot of money on lead...we could have our own pff lead bank from where we all have a share of what we put in.... hahahaha best deal so far i think!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## SoCal619

I don't think bass pro sells prism tape, I know for sure the one in Destin doesn't but I've seen it pretty cheap online. Amazon had a deal for 7 assorted color 25 ft rolls for like 11 bucks and I think shipping was only about 3 bucks.


----------



## Trophyhusband

bjones20 said:


> Do they have the prism tape at bass pro?


No, but they sell it at Half Hitch. Their selection is limited though.


----------



## kanaka

Hobby/ Arts & Craft store???????


----------



## bjones20

Gaff said:


> I just bought some prism tape at hobby lobby in pcola. Just a little bigger than 1sq ft and I picked up 3 different types (will post pictures later). I just finished one and it looks good, curious to see how it holds up. Going fishing in the am so when I get back I'll post up results. Each piece was 1.99 but they had them marked down 50% off.


Went to hobby lobby they had no idea what I was talking about. Is it called prism tape there. Where's it located in the store. Thanks


----------



## jaksprat

You can get the tape from mudhole.com. I think I've seen it at gulf breeze b&t too. Someone has already mentioned half hitch.


----------



## deersniper270

Hobby lobby has no more tape. Apparently it was a Christmas item and they have sold out and don't carry it regularly


----------



## Buckyt

Jann's Netcraft has prism tape


----------



## PorknBeans

has anyone made a UF jig yet?? id like to see one


----------



## tugfisher76

no fish in his right mind would eat that ick grosss gaginggg


----------



## Fishermon

...lol...

nice thread....thanks for the post in general... really inspiring...specially when silverware can be found for 10cents a piece....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trophyhusband

"Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler"


----------



## lobsterman

PorknBeans said:


> has anyone made a UF jig yet?? id like to see one





tugfisher76 said:


> no fish in his right mind would eat that ick grosss gaginggg


 
Now now jealousy will get you nowhere!!!


----------



## deersniper270

Trophyhusband said:


> "Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler"


Let the good times roll!


----------



## Shady Grady

If you’re having problems drilling through the steel slow your drill down, it will cut better and not burn the bit up. I use the cheap glitter filled nail polish from walmart on my jigs. It comes in just about any color you can imagine and holds up well. These jigs work great!


----------



## Trophyhusband

I've got my drill set to its slowest speed. I'm going to try heating them and letting them cool to soften the metal. 

I like the glitter polish idea. I might give that a try.


----------



## cone

to anneal the metal they need to cool slowly TH. cover them with dry sand to cool.


----------



## Trophyhusband

That's why I haven't done it yet, I need to get some sand cleaner than what I have in the yard.


----------



## 36Hatt

I read this thread, and thought that I would get a head start before coming down this summer.

I have been using a bench top drill press on the slowest speed, a Dewalt carbide bit and some good cutting oil (not motor oil), and haven't had any problem drilling the holes in the stainless steel knifes.

I found maybe thirty knives at a local thrift shop for $.15 each. I have to clean them up a bit, then off to the shop to powder coat some of them. 

Blaine


----------



## sniperpeeps

So I was bored today and I have been following this thread. Got to thinking and came up with this. I wanted to come up with something that took no tools and minimal effort to make, only thing left to do now is test it. The D ring is rated for 400 lbs so I suppose it should hold up. Will attach main line to swivel snap to D ring. The wrench is fairly heavy and I think it will have good action to it. I will put it to the test on Monday. I have several of these wrenches I got from a yard sale for .50 cents a piece, can't hurt to give it a shot.


----------



## lobsterman

Sniperpeeps, that too will work...


----------



## Trophyhusband

sniperpeeps said:


> So I was bored today and I have been following this thread. Got to thinking and came up with this. I wanted to come up with something that took no tools and minimal effort to make, only thing left to do now is test it. The D ring is rated for 400 lbs so I suppose it should hold up. Will attach main line to swivel snap to D ring. The wrench is fairly heavy and I think it will have good action to it. I will put it to the test on Monday. I have several of these wrenches I got from a yard sale for .50 cents a piece, can't hurt to give it a shot.


I bet it will work. I bet you could troll it too. If the link isn't stainless it will rust pretty quickly though. Instead of using a link you could also use wire leader to connect wrench to swivel.

How far out are you going monday? I'm thinking of hunting really close to shore, like near the second sand bar. Maybe we should make radio contact in case one of us gets into something good.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yea I thought about the rust, but it is galvanized at least. 

I'm not sure, I will be in a friends boat and he pulled it down from Georgia so I'm sure he will want to go out and hit some AJ's but the swell forecast is a little questionable, it will definitely be worse the farther out you go on Monday. Probably at least try to hit the Liberty and depending on how that is either go farther or come back and fish closer to shore. We will be on 68, I don't know the name of his boat is, I'll PM it to you when I find out.


----------



## Trophyhusband

By request I've made "The Seahawk". Although I've been a life long Seahawks fan I can't for the life of me figure out why someone would want this jig. Sure, you'll hook fish with it, but you'll end up losing most of them in the end.


----------



## SoCal619

+1 on not knowing why anyone would want that jig, but I must say, don't let the NFL get ahold of that cuz soon we'll be seeing an "Outdoor Section" on NFLshop.com featuring those jigs and those greedy bastards won't give you a cent.

P.S. for those who haven't heard, Sunday Ticket is only like 200 bucks this year if my info is correct. Still expensive but better than the 350 I've been payin the last 4 years


----------



## Trophyhusband

The NFL aggravates me with so few games per week televised and I'm not paying extra to see the games. During 60 minutes of football they show me 90 minutes of advertising so I think that's payment enough.

Tonight I finished another special request, "The Wildcat".


----------

